# breeding signs already



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

just had a couple questions, i have seen that rbp dont seem to breed until they are about 4 inches or better or adults , and they cant be sexed visually so its a crapshoot for a pair, my question is i just recieved six baby rpb, and they are all staying together and feed great and look fantastic, what ive noticed is that 2 particular ones on 5 seperate occasions have dont he breeding ritual ive seen here, now at 1 inch i know they are way too young but could this be a sign for that i have a female?


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

no way in telling.
your reds are way to small for the maturity for them to mate.
they dont breed until they are about 7" or bigger
if your lucky they'll breed at 6"
bt then again their might not be a pair in a shoal.
conditions have to right for breeding.
or they wont breed.


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

i understand they are too young yet but is it normal for them to do the dance at this age, ive never seen that before even in the larger rbp i have for years?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Too young but you might have a female in the group, Seems like a Good friendship. Or a love makin Match


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

i was hoping for that i never thought of breeding till recently, but of all the piranha ive had ive never had them do this at all , so i think i might have got lucky


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

> just had a couple questions, i have seen that rbp dont seem to breed until they are about 4 inches or better or adults , and they cant be sexed visually so its a crapshoot for a pair, my question is i just recieved six baby rpb, and they are all staying together and feed great and look fantastic, what ive noticed is that 2 particular ones on 5 seperate occasions have dont he breeding ritual ive seen here, now at 1 inch i know they are way too young but could this be a sign for that i have a female


possible but its a big doubt but if they they are still together when they are 4''-and up that could be true


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

mayb when they get older you have a pair


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

lets hope i got lucky, they are all great looking fish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its an arranged marriage :laugh:

Good luck


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

same thing today if they were larger id swear they are breeding its unbelievable i know im way ahead of myself but this is great to hope for


----------

